# Mazama monostand Reno 2022



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

Sorry for the late journal. This will all be posted after 1 month 2 weeks and 4 days after seed down.
So me and my family moved into our new home June 4th of 2021 and the yard was pretty much a wreck from the previous owners (sorry no pics). I put a lot of work into bringing it life again. Although I knew I wanted to do a full Reno eventually if time allowed. I stay really busy with my union landscaping job and I try to make as much time as possible to work on the yard. I eventually came up with the plan for the Reno and started the process in July of 2022......

So the yard before my Reno...




July 1st I put down my first round of glyphosate. (Took 4 total applications







Got some rain in those pics, really shows the low spots in the lawn

After the kill, I brought the Vermeer with Harley rake and completely tore all the dead material out and flattened out high areas and basically pre-graded before I brought in 4 yards of new soil and graded that out. 
(Lots of tree roots from the soft maple needed to be cut out of the ground after running the Vermeer)

After everything was graded... July 23rd



After grade was done I continued to irrigate to get any weeds that would want to pop up.

Then.... August 1st..... First washout







Fixed it as soon as I could... August 2nd.. I brought in a little more dirt (dry dirt)
Also, you'll notice a long white piping coming from the gutter. That particular gutter is a pop up in ground gutter and receives 80% of the rain collection on that side of the house which in turn was coming down and popping up in my yard and washing me out. So I redirected the flow of water until my grass establishes itself. (Spoiler alert. It's still there looking completely ridiculous. I've been to lazy to mess with it 🤣🤣)



And then... Night of August 2nd... Thunderstorm came through. More washout



Promptly fixed it again (no pics)

And got my seed down August 7th. (1200 sq ft yard)
Mazama seed @ 4lbs per 1000 (heavy in case of more heavy rain)
Tenacity at 4oz per acre rate
9oz of humic acid and 9 oz of RGS
Liquid 0-28-25 app
Starter fert at bag rate
Peat moss AND lesco seed starter pellets (overkill)







Then more washout.. I then fixed what I could (very picky and obsessive about how I want things, it makes me insane at times)





After I fixed it. I put down approximately 1lb more of seed. Also, I put down 3 lbs!! (Oh shit!!) Of lesco tacking agent meant for mixing into 1000 gallons of water. I wasn't getting another washout! 
The tacking agent is powder. Very hard to spread through hand spreader, almost impossible. So I created my solution with a 3 gallon bucket with a lid to shake it out over the lawn. It worked like a charm.

The edges look messy, and that because of the pellets and peat moss, I decided that I would just clean my edges of the sidewalk later after the grass was some what established. (Was so sick of cleaning that damn sidewalk and edges of the lawn)







No more washouts, we had huge storms come through and the dirt and seed did not budge. (Wishing I would of just put it down instead of the pellets in the beginning)

August 14th pics of germination although had first sign 5 DAS



August 18 11 DAS



Aug 19th





August 22nd



August 27



August 31st








Sept 5



Sept 6th (first mow) .21 lbs of AMS and blacket app of tenacity



(I've done weekly apps of AMS after the first mow)

September 12th .21 lbs of AMS



September 22nd 






September 25th (today) 1 month 2 weeks and 4 days after seed down.











Mowed and maintained @.5 inches

Sorry if my journal seems jumpy or discombobulated. I never had intentions to post the process but figured that I would because of the pictures that i took.

Very happy with it so far. It was definitely a pain in my neck with the washouts, but it wasn't anything I haven't dealt with before.

I would love yours thoughts


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Looks good. That's filling in really well!


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

synergy0852 said:


> Looks good. That's filling in really well!


Thanks! Yeah, I have been pleasantly surprised


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Omg... the washouts! &#128561;

You worked hard to get it looking so nice after all of that. That's a lot of seed you used as well. Maybe I should have gone a heavier rate. I only did 2lb/1Ksqft. Thanks for sharing your whole journey! Fun to see your efforts paying off &#128077;


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

Ben4Birdies said:


> Omg... the washouts! 😱
> 
> You worked hard to get it looking so nice after all of that. That's a lot of seed you used as well. Maybe I should have gone a heavier rate. I only did 2lb/1Ksqft. Thanks for sharing your whole journey! Fun to see your efforts paying off 👍


Thanks man! I appreciate it! And that 2lb rate will definitely fill in and spread. You won't be risking any overcrowding


----------



## slash8118 (Jun 6, 2018)

@Tronk92

Looks fantastic so far. How often are you having to mow right now to keep it at .5 inches?


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

slash8118 said:


> @Tronk92
> 
> Looks fantastic so far. How often are you having to mow right now to keep it at .5 inches?


I've been doing every other day so far.


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

slash8118 said:


> @Tronk92
> 
> Looks fantastic so far. How often are you having to mow right now to keep it at .5 inches?


At that length I'm only allowed .16 of growth before breaking the 1/3 rule. 😅😅😅🤣 I try to stick with the rule but sometimes it's impossible. I plan on running pgr in the spring. Nervous about hitting it now with it being so young


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

70 DAS


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

Just an update on the current state of the Reno. Seed down Aug 7. 
Have had some browning from temps dropping to the 20s at night for like a week. I think it was wanting to start to check out. 
Currently keeping it cut at 5/8"


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Beautiful! The color is maturing really nice, and it appears to be filled in or very close to it.


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

Ben4Birdies said:


> Beautiful! The color is maturing really nice, and it appears to be filled in or very close to it.


Thanks man! Yeah it's definitely filling in but for sure has some filling in to do in the spring. Some spots (which I should have posted pictures, and will soon) need some filling in. But they are very small spots


----------

